# Redbox Instant targets launch by year-end, blends subscription streaming and DVD rentals with VOD



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Redbox Instant targets launch by year-end, blends subscription streaming and DVD rentals with VOD*

Excerpt:

"Previous info indicated the service would focus more heavily on movies than the back catalog of TV shows that is a part of Netflix Watch Instantly and Amazon Prime Instant Video, and _Bloomberg_ reports Redbox will break with their models by paying its content providers per subscriber cable TV-style, instead of a flat rate decided up front."

Full Story Here


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> Announced on the official company site, Redbox Instant by Verizon shifted from a closed beta to an open beta earlier today. After approximately three months of closed beta testing, anyone can now sign up for the one-month free trial of the service to check out the streaming content library as well as take advantage of the included movie rentals at Redbox kiosks. A subscription to Redbox Instant includes four, one-night DVD rentals each month as well as access to unlimited streaming video for a monthly fee of eight dollars. In addition, subscribers can spend an additional dollar a month to upgrade the plan to cover Blu-ray rentals.


http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/redbox-instant-opens-to-public/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I signed up for the beta and was very disappointed. The video library is very, very small and what is there are a lot of no-name movies and specials with a few that you might recognize. For this to be successful, they really need to allow access to many of the movies that can be obtained from the boxes themselves (although I would understand if there was a delay before streaming was available for a movie).

- Merg


----------

